# Hot Fishing Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sure it was 100 degrees but the fishing was hot. Maybe 30 LGMouth this trip. Oh and lots of water and gatoraid.
All on fly rod tonight. 
Lots of good LGMouth....Lots of pictures so enjoy. 

























































Capt Mike


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice LM. I've never caught them on a fly rod, but it looks like your clients had a blast.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work.


----------

